# Ok what do you think?



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Mushrooms were up early this year.
Raspberries were early this year.
Paw Paws seemed to drop early this year.
What are your thoughts on the Rut this fall? Typically I take 4th-11th of November off to hunt, last year I definately remember activity making a big change on the 6th in SE ohio. There was a full moon on the 3rd of Nov but the full moon this year is scheduled to be Oct 23rd. What dates are everyone taking for their Rut hunt? We settled on the 6th-14th of November but the more I think about it the last week of October may have been a better choice.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Same as every year.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I will say 3rd week of October. Yes that early. It seems like every 3rd year it is early and it is amazing! This will be that year...

Are you looking for a specific phaze of the rut or just in general?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I like to catch the tail end of pre-rut, it seems that the the smaller bucks wear down early and the bigger boys get moving.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I start taking Friday & monday off the 3rd week of October for chasing & stay at it until the 15 of November, if needed ....... usually done by the 10th of November.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm thinking early as well... Even the farmers are taking the corn off early this year on account to the dry weather in August. It seems a bit colder this year also, maybe it will trick them into rutting early. I know it *should* be dependant on photocycle but my bets are on 3rd or so week of October also...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Rut will be the same as every year.

Cool weather and the farmers removing crops early will both directly increase the daytime sightings. The rut follows the same pattern, year after year after year. If it is warm, most activity takes place at night and hunters don't see it. Same if there is lots of cover/crops - chance of seeing activity decreases. Same if the doe-to-buck ration is out of whack - less activity.

The biggest factor for early deer movement is weather. Cool weather makes deer comfortable moving. Get temps up and they don't like to move - even during the rut they will do the majority of activity under cover of darkness.

I didn't notice bucks going into hard horn any earlier this year either...seemed to be the same as year's past.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> The rut follows the same pattern, year after year after year.


And yet the same question comes year after year after year.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I wasn't trying to say the rut was the 3rd week of October, I just like to start hunting the early phase then. The true rut is a couple weeks later, like it is every year, as a couple other people have said. Temps, crops , etc. only have an effect on activity, especially during day light.
T


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

T-180 said:


> I start taking Friday & monday off the 3rd week of October for chasing & stay at it until the 15 of November, if needed ....... usually done by the 10th of November.


I agree... Hunt as much as you can from the 3rd week of October until the end of the second week of November.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The length of daylight each calendar day does not vary from year to year no matter what the weather, nuts or corn, etc is doing. That is why the peak of the rut is and will always be the same plus or minus a very few days


----------

